
Formal Language Recognition with the Java Type Checker (2016) [pdf] - evacchi
http://drops.dagstuhl.de/opus/volltexte/2016/6104/
======
Jaxan
A related result is that java generics are Turing complete [1]. As a result
you can write programs which will loop the type checker! I was at the popl
presentation where the author showed this result. He gave a demo where he
defined a Turing program and a tape, and then let the type checker give the
answer (halting with 1 will succeed type checking, halting with 0 will give a
type error). This was a lot of fun.

[1]
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1605.05274.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1605.05274.pdf)

~~~
evacchi
Beautiful!

